# any one went to bravo in the summer of 2004????



## warrant officer Taylor (7 Apr 2005)

:tank:hey i was at bravo that summer looking to talk to any one that was there that year so if so say hi i might just know you     :skull: :bullet:


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Apr 2005)

what camp and what course are you talking about. you need to be specific.


----------



## warrant officer Taylor (7 Apr 2005)

iam talking about adventure. sorry i didnt put it in up top but i thought i did


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Apr 2005)

WHAT CAMP? there are bravo adventure camps all over Canada.


----------



## patt (7 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> WHAT CAMP? there are bravo adventure camps all over Canada.



well he said adventure so im thinkin blackdown...


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Apr 2005)

i say again



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> WHAT CAMP?* there are bravo adventure camps all over Canada.*


----------



## warrant officer Taylor (8 Apr 2005)

i am talking about blackdown


----------



## 407QOCH (8 Apr 2005)

Wow I never knew it could be so hard to say what camp your talking about.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Apr 2005)

Another thing is Bravo doesn't necessarily = Adventure at every camp.  I believe Bravo is Band at Vernon (someone thats been to Vernon feel free to correct me).

I was at Blackdown this past summer ... but I was in Kilo not Bravo.


----------



## warrant officer Taylor (9 Apr 2005)

kilo oo ya what one CL CLI ??


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Apr 2005)

Cadet Warrant Officer Taylor said:
			
		

> kilo oo ya what one CL CLI ??



Basic P&D.


----------



## Ranger (14 Apr 2005)

I have friends who went; Kady Brown=Bravo, and Shelley Brown= Alpha


----------



## 3rcr_macfarlane (20 Apr 2005)

My SgtMaj. went to Bravo Adventure in Blackdown. Andrew McFarlane. This year he applied to go as staff there


----------

